# Plate compactor or jumping jack compactor



## chrisbowles

We have leased both in the past for jobs with concrete or underground utilities. We are considering buying a new one but only want to buy one not both. If you had to have just one which one would it be?


----------



## Ayerzee

If I remeber correctly, jumping jacks are for clayey soils and plate compactors are for sandy soils. Around here we have a lot of sand and gravel so we have a plate compactor.


----------



## dayexco

excavator mounted vibe plate


----------



## dodge07around

Well we have a jumping jack, its great like was said before on anything but sand. it will do sand but very carefully, we dont have sand too often here so we dont worry about it. Backfilling basements, waterlines, and concrete pad prep work its great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz

We have a Allied 8700 compactor for the backhoe, and a Dynapac LF90 plate compactor. The Dynapac has the water tank on it so it can also be used for small asphalt paving patches.


----------



## rino1494

A reversible plate is the way to go. They give a nicer finish when compacting around foundations and curbs.


----------



## A W Smith

wanna buy a used one? too bad you are not in jersey. I want to get rid of my Ingersoll Rand plate compactor, well maybe. my wife wants me to hang onto it. But i.'m tight this month after buying a truck

its an old version of this, with a rope to pull start

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_559878_559878


----------



## Gnella

It really depends on the soils and the depth of the lift you want to compact.


----------



## galla35

i personally prefer a plate than a jumping jack up here is mostly clay.. but Ive done alot more crete prep..


----------



## chrisbowles

I got a rented plate compactor and like it for its ease of use. The only thing i noticed was in sand if you come across any clay it sticks to the bottom and then coats itself with sand. This slows the machine down and leaves groves. Its easy to fix scraping it off every now and then though. Alot easier than a jumping jack.


----------



## A W Smith

chrisbowles said:


> I got a rented plate compactor and like it for its ease of use. The only thing i noticed was in sand if you come across any clay it sticks to the bottom and then coats itself with sand. This slows the machine down and leaves groves. Its easy to fix scraping it off every now and then though. Alot easier than a jumping jack.


I had that problem with a sandy driveway cut i compacted. Boy it sure does slow down the forward movement. I would make two or four sixty foot passes and then tilt it forward and scrape the bottom with a flat shovel. When I resumed the thing would practically run away from me.


----------



## dayexco

jumping jack or vibe plate? what you select depends on what you're doing and the type of soil you're compacting...on a walk behind, a cohesive soil, you want the impact to drive the soil particles together, most efficient...on a granular, you want a vibe plate, it shakes the stones, sand together..although you can use a vibe plate on cohesive soil, without the proper moisture content, and watch your lift limits, a jumper will be more efficient.


----------



## Joasis

Instead of buying new, buy used and then you can own both. I have both...matter of fact, 2 plates, 1 with a water tank, because they are handy, and one without. I bought my last one for $20 at a garage sale. $85 in parts later for the Honda, I have very little in a decent plate. 

Jumping jacks around here sell for $200 and up used.


----------



## IanS

You can compact 9" to a foot with an elephants foot or jumping jack.
A regular small plate compactor will barely do 2-3 inch lifts adequately. 
If you dig a small trench you need the elephants foot.
The plate tamper makes great work of large areas, but don't delude yourself on how well compacted the material is. That being said there are some very large plate compactors that some guys use. But its rare.
Joasis is right about used. You can also look at rental yards for used equipment especially at the end of their fiscal year(sept oct). I got an $1800 tamper for 400. Get the Honda engine always.


----------



## rustyjames

I agree, you really need both if you're a serious dirt person. The rammers seem to go pretty cheap on ebay but not the plates, they seem to be in more demand. I'm biased toward the Wacker brand for both.


----------



## Upchuck

Most laborers prefer plates. Easier to lean on than jumping jack.:thumbsup:

It's nice to have both types. Always seems like you need the one you don't own. We have 5:

1. Small vibe for blacktop
2. Medium vibe plate we rarely use any more
3. Big Bomag vibe plate 
4. Jumping jack 
5. Plate on excavator (My personal favorite)


----------



## chrisbowles

I have seen those large bomag plates, I think the one I seen was around 600lbs. Seem to move around pretty good. Im going to keep my eye peeled for a nice used pair. Renting sucks


----------



## Upchuck

We used to rent quite a bit before finding Bomag at the "right" price. Ours weighs 700 lbs. The only problem with ours is that the belt guard isn't that great so we've gone thru a few belts. We're going to fix that problem this winter. 

I would look at Wacker before Bomag if I did it again. Easier to get parts. Also heard good things about Weber's.


----------



## JDavis21835

Wacker makes a good machine. We have a small reversible plate that i prefer over most of our smaller plates. We also have a 1500lb wacker diesel plate packer. Great when its running. Its been ridden hard, and put away wet. It has outlived our expected life span for it by double. The shop is looking at going through it this winter, and im hoping it comes out like new.


----------



## Ayerzee

Our plate compactor is an old wisonsin i think. Looks like it's from the '40's and is very heavy. Still runnin' strong


----------



## Vermaraj

A W Smith said:


> wanna buy a used one? too bad you are not in jersey. I want to get rid of my Ingersoll Rand plate compactor, well maybe. my wife wants me to hang onto it. But i.'m tight this month after buying a truck
> 
> its an old version of this, with a rope to pull start
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_559878_559878


PM me if its still for sale. Have a job in Wayne starting soon.


----------

